# How many mount points?



## dvl@ (Nov 14, 2012)

Does this seem excessive?

[dvl@kraken:~] $ df -h | wc -l
      56
[dvl@kraken:~] $


----------



## bbzz (Nov 14, 2012)

```
df -h|wc -l
82
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 14, 2012)

Just for giggles I logged in on my ISP's server...


```
% df -h | wc -l
626
```

Value fluctuates though, it depends on the number of users logged in (they use NFS and an automounter).


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm losing =( need to create a couple more service jails to catch up to you guys:


```
% df | wc -l
37
```


----------



## johnd (Nov 14, 2012)

```
mount | wc -l
```
 would be correct


----------



## _martin (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't think it really matters.

But hey, as long as we're "measuring" : 


```
(~)# zfs list -H | wc -l
      69
(~)#
```


----------



## NewGuy (Nov 14, 2012)

I feel so inadequate, my count is 8.


----------



## phoenix (Nov 14, 2012)

Hrm, only 71 on our biggest ZFS box.


----------



## fmw (Nov 14, 2012)

It doesn't really matter, but the difference between df |wc -l and mount|wc -l is one. It took me a second to understand the reason :O


----------



## dvl@ (Nov 14, 2012)

matoatlantis said:
			
		

> I don't think it really matters.
> 
> But hey, as long as we're "measuring" :
> 
> ...



Oh, OK:


```
$ mount | wc -l
      55
$ zfs list -H | wc -l
       6
```

But I have been thinking of creating a data set for each jail.


----------



## bbzz (Nov 14, 2012)

```
zfs list -H | wc -l
121
```

*ezjail* lets you run each each jail on its own dataset. There's only a line you need to change in config file.
I have about 10 jails, this makes your life much, much easier.


----------



## dvl@ (Nov 14, 2012)

Hmmm, I'm using ezjail, and I just starting creating datasets...


----------



## dvl@ (Nov 14, 2012)

Ahh, I'm on ezjail-3.2.1_1 and it seems this was added in v3.2.2


----------



## dvl@ (Nov 14, 2012)

Upgraded.   And as I suspected, this applies only to new jails.  I shall continue my manual creations.


----------



## _martin (Nov 14, 2012)

Some time ago I did create quick howto for ezjail on ZFS, maybe it can help.



> Upgraded. And as I suspected, this applies only to new jails. I shall continue my manual creations.



Well you can manually migrate jail to ZFS.


----------



## dvl@ (Nov 14, 2012)

All the jails are already in a ZFS dataset.  I'm just now moving each jail to its own dataset.

Thanks.  I read that URL earlier today.


----------

